# Hello :)



## Sandova (Nov 4, 2008)

First of all hi to all  


I have been interested in the MBTI/Jung/Enneagrams for a little while now, but curisouly, I can't really type myself. It can look strange or stupid, but I need to know, to define myself with certitude. 

I have had results like: INTJ, INTP, INFP, INFJ. So I think I'm clearly an IN. 

For the enneagrams, I typed, 5w4, 4w5, 1w9. 

I'm a writer, and I'm good at languages. I'm not good at maths, but I'm interested in science. I hurt easily although I don't want to admit, but I never show it, if possible. I don't get along easily with people, I prefer to be alone. I have an ambivalent feeling about humans. I think they like mediocrity, but in the same time would like the world to be a place more just and peaceful for humans. I know I can look uncompassionate and cold, but I care. I can be demonstrative with people I'm attached to. 

I have problems to decide whether I'm an idealist or a rational. I seem balanced between my judging and perceiving style. 

For my partner, ENTJ, I can be rational, but I'm an idealist. He finds me too emotional, worried, and unrealistic. He thinks I lack some show-off sometimes. Sometimes I find him hard, and I have the feeling it's personal and he's not happy until he has really hurt me. But then I realize he doesn't really like to hurt me. 

For my best friend ISFJ: I'm a rational with an ideal. She finds me too reserved about my feelings. She thinks I'm very independent and opiniated and with a strong character. I found her too stuck on the details and sensitive about little things. But very good heart. 

For another friend ENFJ: I'm an idealist, but a thinker. She thinks I think too much and don't live enough. She's compassionate though quite straightforward. 



If that helps you, that helps me


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome. I would like to see you as an INTJ - based on your description, that could just be my wish for more INTjs to exist, along with your scores around the 5 enneagram (observation).. Any way, welcome to the personality café.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Have a look around and do plenty of posting. Lance is away so you can get away with pretty much anything for the time being. Just don't tell him I told you. :wink:


----------



## Sandova (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello to both, thank you for your answers  

Trope, you said ANYTHING? You should be careful with me with your choice of word, he he.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I said what I meant. 

Just bear in mind that he will return in a day or two.


----------



## Sandova (Nov 4, 2008)

The coffee machine then.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forums and enjoy! :laughing:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Sandova! Welcome to the PersonalityCafe forums! Take your time and keep reading post and asking questions. You will soon find your personality type.:wink:


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello,and enjoy posting here..

You sounds more like INTx ,and how old are you?


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

Sandova said:


> First of all hi to all
> 
> 
> I have been interested in the MBTI/Jung/Enneagrams for a little while now, but curisouly, I can't really type myself. It can look strange or stupid, but I need to know, to define myself with certitude.
> ...


Hello Sandova welcome to the community. I think you may well be an INFP because of the fact that you keep your feelings to yourself. That is dominant introverted feeling, and two types which have dominant introverted feeling are INFP and ISFP. Since you think you are an IN, then you are an INFP. A couple of questions to solidify this conclusion. Do you consider yourself punctual? Do you finish what you've started?


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums and I do agree with the above post, you could well be a INFP.


----------



## Sandova (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all  How are you doing today? 

Lawliet, I'm 28. 

T-guy: I'm puntual, mostly. 
I have problems to finish what I start. When I write, I start several things, and don't often finish it. When I do, I like to leave the story "open". 

But you know, I think I'm an INF, INFP or INFJ, I'm not sure yet. just when I realized how I felt this morning, when Obama was elected. I'm definitely in the dreamers (with a reasonably high T). 

:happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to PC


----------



## Sandova (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

hi there! nice to have u here ^^
well,my MBTI results is INFJ, but i think sometimes i tend to be a P than J, and i'm also between an I and an E..so actually i guess, there's is no valid result for someone who had the tendecies to use both of the skills like T/F
and from your description, i tend to see u as an INFP/J.. but it doesn't matter, after a while in here u might know ur exact character..
btw,where do u come from??
so you are writer? what usually do you write?

*sorry for my bad english :tongue:


----------



## Sandova (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for your welcome :happy:

I write mystery, suspence, thriller, dark. 

I love cuddle, but I dare don't ask :tongue: Do T's love cuddles?


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

Sandova said:


> Thank you all  How are you doing today?
> 
> Lawliet, I'm 28.
> 
> ...


Haha. I would go for INFP because you leave your stories open. I hate it when a story has an open ending. Reading different profiles would definitely help you find your type though.


----------



## Sandova (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I do read types, but I prefer to take my time, you know, in case I missed something. That sounds like a "P". But... :wink:


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

yea, you're sounding pretty INFP to me, too.

I like cuddles, but I don't think most NTs do roud:. I think STs still could, because of the sensing-part.

I tend to test with a really strong Fi, though.


----------



## Sandova (Nov 4, 2008)

My partner is an NT, and tends to have no need for hugs, why I asked.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

Why did you ask? And yes, you do sound like an INFP pretty much!

Where do you come from?


----------



## Sandova (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm curious. 

I prefer not to say where I'm from, for now :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Sandova said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> I prefer not to say where I'm from, for now :happy:


Hmmm... I say you are from earth.


----------



## Sandova (Nov 4, 2008)

Indeed :happy:


----------

